# Subscriptions



## whitefish (Oct 5, 2017)

What happened to subscriptions? I can't seem to find them.


----------



## hellasteph (Oct 5, 2017)

whitefish said:


> What happened to subscriptions? I can't seem to find them.



Hello, we are looking at some options to offer since the old site had it built in. We will update as soon as we have a solution. Thanks!


----------



## chopsaw (Oct 5, 2017)

I found mine ,,, just cant remember how  i did it ,, lol


----------



## hellasteph (Oct 6, 2017)

Hello, please note this new area we added to help you find the "subscriptions" you had previously: http://smokingmeatforums.com/index.php?forums/activity


----------



## atomicsmoke (Oct 8, 2017)

Still shows nothing for "my activity".


----------



## hellasteph (Oct 8, 2017)

atomicsmoke said:


> Still shows nothing for "my activity".



Have you visited any threads or made posts since we launched the new site?


----------



## motocrash (Nov 26, 2017)

One would think they'd be under "your content".


----------

